# Are you a Football Widow? Westchester County NY



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

I would love to get a knitting/crochet group together to meet for a couple of hours on Sunday afternoon's while the men are glued to the TV.

Anyone interested?

I'm in Mount Kisco.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm game. When church is over and lunch is done. My husband goes to take his nap and I'm on KP and knitting. Cause you can't do anything outside in 100' weather with humdity so high. So, let's go. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, Judy...I'll be in with the men if it's pro ball. GO BUCS!! I was sweating it out with the guys waiting to hear what I would do on Sundays , and evenings this fall. Oh! I CAN knit or crochet while watching. Good luck with your group. Hildy... :thumbup:


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

That's a good idea but I knit while I am watching the game - Go Vikings or Eagles! On Saturday it is Penn State.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

Hi Judy! I am in Mahopac,NY and i would be interestded. Mt. Kisco is not too far. Nancy


----------



## Shane (Aug 22, 2011)

I would be interested as long as the Giants aren't playing!


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Sorry, Judy...I'll be in with the men if it's pro ball. GO BUCS!! I was sweating it out with the guys waiting to hear what I would do on Sundays , and evenings this fall. Oh! I CAN knit or crochet while watching. Good luck with your group. Hildy... :thumbup:


That's what I do, Hildy. Makes my DH happy because I am in the room with him (he gets lonely when I am on the computer all the time), and I can even watch if I am not on some tricky part of the pattern. He loves both Pro and college games, so it begins on Thursday night and goes through to Monday night. :wink:


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

The same here...I knit while the Tv is on and sit with him...Golf, Football, Baseball, College Basketball and old movies......I get a lot of knitting done


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am not a football widow. My hubby is not a football fan, he always say he would rather play than watch. I am so lucky in that way. He doesn't care much about any sport.


----------



## Violetmae (Apr 30, 2011)

This topic reminded me of my deceased husband, he always wanted me to sit with him while he watched the football games. (I don't understand the game and probably never will) I use to sit and knit while he watched. When an exciting part would happen he would say watch this, watch this, (the instant replay) so I would stop knitting look up watch and say something like wow that was great. I had no idea what had just happened or who did what. We played that little game for years. Just something I wanted to share as reading this thread brought this to mind. ( He has been deceased since 1991 thanks for listening) Vi


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That's right! GOOOOOOO VIKES!!


BethChaya said:


> That's a good idea but I knit while I am watching the game - Go Vikings or Eagles! On Saturday it is Penn State.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I LOVE football but basically knit the whole day while I'm doing it!


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

Here in the U.K EVERY wife/girlfriend is a football widow! only here its Saturday.

Barbs X


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Broncos fan here, but if they aren't on I'll root for anyone playing against the Cowboys or Raiders. I wanted to make up t-shirts that said "My Favorite Team is Whoever is Playing the Cowboys" but I thought I might get beaten up.

New Mexico is Cowboy country for the most part, but we Broncos fans make some noise sometimes...will make more once we get a better team going....

Jo


----------



## aussiejen (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a miniture railway widow. Our town has a railway in the park on the foreshore and men spend their spare time fixing engines, the tracks and taking people for rides. I don't know who has the most fun, the kids or the drivers. Cheers Jenny


----------



## salt lake nanny (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the NFL. I get a lot of knitting done while listening/watching all the games on Sunday and Monday night. I think that if more men explained the rules, penalties and what the different players are responsible for, etc. more women would get that Christmas/winter knitting done! But I wonder if other women do this too. .


----------



## Shane (Aug 22, 2011)

I am in Yorktown Heights, NY. Where and when can we meet?


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

gothicmuse said:


> Broncos fan here, but if they aren't on I'll root for anyone playing against the Cowboys or Raiders. I wanted to make up t-shirts that said "My Favorite Team is Whoever is Playing the Cowboys" but I thought I might get beaten up.
> 
> New Mexico is Cowboy country for the most part, but we Broncos fans make some noise sometimes...will make more once we get a better team going....
> 
> Jo


gothicmuse I agree with you. I'm for anyone but the cowboys!!!!!


----------



## Shane (Aug 22, 2011)

Agree about the Cowboys and I feel the same about the NY Jets!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Violetmae said:


> This topic reminded me of my deceased husband, he always wanted me to sit with him while he watched the football games. (I don't understand the game and probably never will) I use to sit and knit while he watched. When an exciting part would happen he would say watch this, watch this, (the instant replay) so I would stop knitting look up watch and say something like wow that was great. I had no idea what had just happened or who did what. We played that little game for years. Just something I wanted to share as reading this thread brought this to mind. ( He has been deceased since 1991 thanks for listening) Vi


OMG!!!! Exactly what happened to me. I sat through the game for 53 yrs like you knitting away, and he would say the same thing.."look..look" and I still don't know the first thing about it. 
:lol:


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

gothicmuse said:


> Broncos fan here, but if they aren't on I'll root for anyone playing against the Cowboys or Raiders. I wanted to make up t-shirts that said "My Favorite Team is Whoever is Playing the Cowboys" but I thought I might get beaten up.
> 
> New Mexico is Cowboy country for the most part, but we Broncos fans make some noise sometimes...will make more once we get a better team going....
> 
> Jo


I've been a Broncos fan for absolutely years! My hubby will watch the games with me, but I often have to explain the rules to HIM! LOL! Actually, he's not much of a sports fan at all - I, on the other hand, like the Rockies, Avalanche and NASCAR. I knit, crochet and do cross stitch during the games, but any project I work on during the game has to be something simple because I can get pretty involved.


----------



## littlebit (Feb 24, 2011)

gothicmuse said:


> Broncos fan here, but if they aren't on I'll root for anyone playing against the Cowboys or Raiders. I wanted to make up t-shirts that said "My Favorite Team is Whoever is Playing the Cowboys" but I thought I might get beaten up.
> 
> New Mexico is Cowboy country for the most part, but we Broncos fans make some noise sometimes...will make more once we get a better team going....
> 
> Jo


I live in N.M. also. I moved here from N.Y. 2 years ago. You ought to try being a Bills fan here! LOL!!! As for the Cowboys, never did like them.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope you gals get a good group going. It sounds like fun. I'm too far away in Texas. I do watch the game with hubby -sort of - as I knit or stitch... but give me a good hockey game and my needles fly..... The better the game, the faster I go. Even when I go to the game. (smuggled wooden needles in small of back to go through metal detector until they told me I was OK and could knit...


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

gothicmuse said:


> Broncos fan here, but if they aren't on I'll root for anyone playing against the Cowboys or Raiders. I wanted to make up t-shirts that said "My Favorite Team is Whoever is Playing the Cowboys" but I thought I might get beaten up.
> 
> New Mexico is Cowboy country for the most part, but we Broncos fans make some noise sometimes...will make more once we get a better team going....
> 
> Jo


I would do the T-shirt "whoever is BEATING the Cowboys"! I feel the same way! Could probably wear it here in Seahawk Country!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't understand football either. My husband is a 49'er fan and my son is a Broncos fan. I can't even pay attention. Football is already on TV and the season hasn't even started?


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

You ought to try being a Bills fan anywhere! I have a son who lives in Rochester and he's been valiantly rooting for them for years - even goes to Buffalo from time to time to the games. Ah well, maybe someday they'll get a real team. 
On the other hand, what about the Jets and Giants????? :thumbup:


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

I was a football widow for years until my youngest son made the team in high school.I then went to every game and my husband would not sit next to me, because he said I pound on him when I got excited.I have been a Patriots fan ever since and was a big fan of Flutie after he made the hail mary pass for B.C.I try to knit while I'm watching but I have to put my kniting down when the game gets exciting.lol


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Judy.G said:


> I would love to get a knitting/crochet group together to meet for a couple of hours on Sunday afternoon's while the men are glued to the TV.
> 
> Anyone interested?
> 
> I'm in Mount Kisco.


I live in Mamaroneck, but I've been seduced into watching with my husband. Never knew anything about football (went to games all through college and stood up and cheered when everyone else did, but had no clue about what was happening) But when all our sons left and there was only me to say "look at that!" to, I got sucked in. It is, however a great time to knit and and needlepoint. Hope you get your group together.
Billie


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

Football and sports is what led me back to knitting. I spent a lot of time waiting on my kids to get out of what ever kind of practice they were into at the time. They both played soccer and they did tournaments, so we were always on the go. Wrestling matches were the worst. We would be in a gym all day long. you couldn't leave, because you didn't know the exact time for the next match, and they only last about 3 minutes. Track was the same way, there was no real way to determine when he would run next. My son ran the sprints that only last seconds. If you blinked you could miss it! I did a lot of dishcloths, because they were small and easy to throw in my purse.

Since both my boys played football and their father before them, I had to learn to understand the game. I had just got to where I felt comfortable in understanding the offense side of the game, my older son graduated from HS. He did play some in college, but the rules are different. My younger son played defense, so I had to learn that. Their coach had a very understanding wife, she told us she has a sign she puts on the fridge that says "We interrupt this marriage for football season". I told my oldest son's girlfriend that if she wanted to be in this family she had to learn to like sports. She obviously wanted to be in the family a lot. She now goes to pro hockey and football games and has a blast! 

The one thing they both learned from the coach and have carried with them is "if you can't be on time, be early' :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey now...I am not a football widow...I learned a few decades ago...if you cannot beat them...join them...
I learned to LOVE football GO CARDS GO !!! LOL
however hubby is a ******* fan...argh...I can live with that little indescrition I guess LOL..
Knitting and football go hand in hand around here..

GO CARDS GO!!!

Hugs,

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

DELETE...GRRRRRRRRRR double posts. :twisted:


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Sorry, Judy...I'll be in with the men if it's pro ball. GO BUCS!! I was sweating it out with the guys waiting to hear what I would do on Sundays , and evenings this fall. Oh! I CAN knit or crochet while watching. Good luck with your group. Hildy... :thumbup:


I am with you I may be first sitting in the living room with family all watching the New Orleans Saints. Can hardly wait for season to start. I usually knit while watching!!!! Go Saints!!!


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

Heck I take my knitting to the sports bar and always work on something in my team colors. Usually a hat, sometimes I sell it as soon as I am done!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I live 40 miles from Tampa Bay where the BUCS play at home


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

thirwoodnana said:


> I was a football widow for years until my youngest son made the team in high school.I then went to every game and my husband would not sit next to me, because he said I pound on him when I got excited.I have been a Patriots fan ever since and was a big fan of Flutie after he made the hail mary pass for B.C.I try to knit while I'm watching but I have to put my kniting down when the game gets exciting.lol


I also watched Doug Flutie make that hail Mary pass. I have been a football fan all my life and love the game. The cowboys are my least favorite. But when Tom Landry was the coach I liked him as a coach. I try to knit things that are not to hard that way my fingers can fly. Go Saint's!!!


----------

